# NYC Poison Dart Frog November Meetup 11/21/14



## tazman2nj (Feb 8, 2014)

*Date & Time:* Friday, November 21 at 7:00pm 
*Location:* Fauna NYC, 265 West 87 St, New York, New York 10024

Julio Rodriguez will give a presentation on "*Dart Frogs of Peru*". Presentation will start promptly at 7:30 pm.

There will be an auction after the presentation. We are accepting donations of plant cuttings and other frog-related items for the auction. All proceeds will go to conservation projects by Tesoros de Colombia. 

This event is open to the public, as such there may be young people in attendance. It's a good thing to share our interest and knowledge with the next generation of hobbyists. You can bring wine/beer but please refrain from drinking until after the young people have left. We don't want to create any problems for our host, so we would appreciate your cooperation.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Reminder NYC Dart Frog November Meetup 11/21/14*

*Reminder - the gathering is THIS FRIDAY!*


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone have Springs/Isos for sale??


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I need a bunch of springtail cultures if anyone has any.
I could also use a couple fly cultures to boost mine.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Will have: 

1) For sale--Two small rooted begonias ($4 ea)
two vigorous Anubias 'nana' cuttings ($5 ea) 

(2) One cool vriesea and a way cool surprise gesneriad for auction


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

By chance, anyone grow _Aglaonema minima_?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

So, how much money did the auction bring in? 

Sorry I couldn't make it --- I had a tropical rain forest on my bucket list, and I did *El Yunque* Friday and again today.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Auction was postponed since not enough items were donated.

Hopefully we can get more donations for the next meeting!!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Julio said:


> Auction was postponed since not enough items were donated.
> 
> Hopefully we can get more donations for the next meeting!!


Hi Julio,

Sorry to hear about the postponement. Perhaps there was an "auction hangover" from last week's *MADS* event in Philly....

Is there any interest in a *December Holiday Gathering & Auction* next month? Any chance *Fauna* can support the venue?

Had a great time in *El Yunque* yesterday. But I was especially disappointed by the women of PR on this trip --- I think they've all gained three to four dress sizes since the last time I was here (in '67)...

Ciao,
Bob


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Bob,

We were possibly thinking of having a holiday party next meeting


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Julio...

Sounds good to me. Let me know if (and when) Fauna offers their facilities for the event. I should be good for three auction items.

Bob 

PS: El Yunque was wonderful !!! But the women of PR seem to have jumped three or four dress sizes since I was there in '67. Too much fried food ???



Julio said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> We were possibly thinking of having a holiday party next meeting


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

radiata said:


> I was especially disappointed by the women of PR on this trip --- I think they've all gained three to four dress sizes since the last time I was here (in '67)...
> 
> Ciao,
> Bob


Okay--any of them single/literate/into frogs?


----------

